# Is this good line progression



## Cinnamon88

Im worried only because at 14dpo the test line isn't as dark as the other one. It's not FMU just a 2 hour hold.


----------



## Rach87

Unless theyre all the same brand its impossible to compare. And even within the same brands there can be differing dye levels in each test. But congrats mama! Hope beany stays put :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I agree with the above poster, different brands can't be compared. Your progression on each test is great though. Congratulations :D


----------



## Cinnamon88

Bevziibubble said:


> I agree with the above poster, different brands can't be compared. Your progression on each test is great though. Congratulations :D

Thank you I'm just terrified of and being too worried lol


----------



## Cinnamon88

Rach87 said:


> Unless theyre all the same brand its impossible to compare. And even within the same brands there can be differing dye levels in each test. But congrats mama! Hope beany stays put :)

Thank you


----------

